# NATO adapter for Swatch



## riatsala

Does anyone know if there are adapters available to enable you to use a NATO strap with a Swatch?


----------



## ditchdiger

I don't but I have ordered some from ebay that are for Gshocks I am going to see if they will fit another watch of mine.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281556959690?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=580806911638&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

here is the link theres a few option


----------

